#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Which Programming language is better? PHP or Java?

## Bhavya

Hi Guys,
Can anyone tell me which one is better and strong at present? Is it PHP or Java?
I learned PHP,Most of the websites are coding using PhP While some say that Java is more secure and powerful.
What is the reason behind it?

----------


## Lorraine

> Hi Guys,
> Can anyone tell me which one is better and strong at present? Is it PHP or Java?
> I learned PHP,Most of the websites are coding using PhP While some say that Java is more secure and powerful.
> What is the reason behind it?


That depends on the perspective of the developer actually. In my point of view, PHP is better than Java. PHP is normally a mature server-side script on the web and Java is a general purpose compiled language. Any How I love to do my developings in PHP.

----------


## Bhavya

> That depends on the perspective of the developer actually. In my point of view, PHP is better than Java. PHP is normally a mature server-side script on the web and Java is a general purpose compiled language. Any How I love to do my developings in PHP.


Thank you for your suggestion,you clear some of my doubts,Once again thank you.

----------

